# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  رتبه لازم برای رشته علوم سیاسی

## _saeed_

سلام بچه تو منطقه2 حداکثر تاچه رتبه ای میتونم علوم سیاسی دانشگاه تهران رو بیارم؟ یادانشگاه علامه طباطبایی یا شهیدبهشتی ؟که هرسه تاشون تو  تهران هستند البته هدف اولم دانشگاه امام صادق بود.ولی اونجا رتبه خوب میخواد .کلا هرکسی اطلاعات داره درمورد رتبه موردنیاز این 3 تا دانشگاه داره راهنماییم کنه.تو سایت کانون متاسفانه رشته علوم سیاسی رو نذاشته جز تخمین رتبه .بچه خواهشا خیلی حیاتیه .درمورد رتبه لازم دانشگاه امام صادقم هرکی اطلاعات دقیق داره بگه من شنیدم تا 10000برای مصاحبه دعوت میکنن.به خاطر تاپیکای تکراری قبلیمم ازتون عذرمیخوام.

----------


## _saeed_

یعنی یه نفر تو این انجمن نیست که درمورد این موضوع اطلاعات داشته باشه؟ ای بابا...

----------


## _saeed_

تورخدا 24ساعته تاپیک زدم الان اومدم دیدم هیچ کس جوابمو نداده.کمکم کنید حیاتیه

----------


## _saeed_

:11:  :40:

----------


## Navid70

تجربی رو بیخیال شدی؟

----------


## _saeed_

> تجربی رو بیخیال شدی؟


من از پاییز میخواستم تواین رشته درس بخونم هدف اولم دانشگاه امام صادق بود .منتها نمیخواستم تغییر رشته بدم اصلا به رشته های تجربی علاقه نداشتم هیچ وقت فقط به خاطرپول اومده بودم تو این رشته.اتفاقا تو چندتا تاپیک قبلیمم گفتم هدفم پزشکی نیست.

----------


## ٍٍE.mr

دو نفر از فامیلامون علوم سیاسی خوندن هر جفتشونم چون کار گیرشون نیومده رفتن سراغ کاری که ربطی با رشته شون نداره
حالا بازم خود دانید
بفرمایید این لینکش
کارنامه

----------


## ٍٍE.mr

باید برین قسمت علوم انسانی علوم سیاسی بعد دانشگاهم انتخاب کنین کارنامه قبولیا میاد
تو منطقه دو حداکثرش 1839

----------


## _saeed_

> دو نفر از فامیلامون علوم سیاسی خوندن هر جفتشونم چون کار گیرشون نیومده رفتن سراغ کاری که ربطی با رشته شون نداره
> حالا بازم خود دانید
> بفرمایید این لینکش
> کارنامه های قبولی در رشته علوم سیاسی


اون فامیلاتون تو کدوم دانشگاه این رشته رو خوندن؟درضمن رشتم تجربی تو تجربی باید چجوری بفمم چه رتبه ای میخواد؟تو تخمین کانون تو قسمت تجربی رشته علوم سیاسی رو نزاشته.

----------


## ٍٍE.mr

> اون فامیلاتون تو کدوم دانشگاه این رشته رو خوندن؟درضمن رشتم تجربی تو تجربی باید چجوری بفمم چه رتبه ای میخواد؟


تو قسمت تجربی اصلا علوم سیاسی رو نزده بقیه رشته های انسانی رو زده ولی اینو نداره
نمیدونم 15-16 سال پیش خوندن فقط مطمئنم دانشگاه تهران نبوده ولی یکی از دانشگاه های تهران بوده

----------


## _saeed_

> تو قسمت تجربی اصلا علوم سیاسی رو نزده بقیه رشته های انسانی رو زده ولی اینو نداره
> نمیدونم 15-16 سال پیش خوندن فقط مطمئنم دانشگاه تهران نبوده ولی یکی از دانشگاه های تهران بوده


علاقه باشه بقیه چیزا پشت سرش میاد.

----------


## ٍٍE.mr

> اون فامیلاتون تو کدوم دانشگاه این رشته رو خوندن؟درضمن رشتم تجربی تو تجربی باید چجوری بفمم چه رتبه ای میخواد؟تو تخمین کانون تو قسمت تجربی رشته علوم سیاسی رو نزاشته.


 حتی تو رشته های ریاضیم نیست فک کنم مختص خود انسانیه

----------


## _saeed_

> حتی تو رشته های ریاضیم نیست فک کنم مختص خود انسانیه


بودنو که هست تو زیرگروه4رشته تجربیه .ولی سایت کانون نزده

----------


## ٍٍE.mr

> علاقه باشه بقیه چیزا پشت سرش میاد.


بله درسته ولی بعضی رشته هارو باید استخدامت کنن
وقتی استخدام نکنن چی کار میشه کرد؟ حالا عاشق اون رشته باش... فایده نداره

----------


## _saeed_

> بله درسته ولی بعضی رشته هارو باید استخدامت کنن
> وقتی استخدام نکنن چی کار میشه کرد؟ حالا عاشق اون رشته باش... فایده نداره


اره وقتی دانشگاه ازاد شهر خودت درس بخونی همچین اتفاقاتی پیش میاد.ولی اگه تو دانشگاه تاپ کشور تو این رشته مثل امام صادق ودانشگاه تهران درس بخونی با سر میان دنبالت .حالا نمیدونم قضیه دوتا فامیلتون چیه؟(تو بعضی رشته ها مثل پزشکی مهم نیست از کدوم دانشگاه مدرک بیری ولی تو رشته هایی مثل علوم سیاسی ورشته های مهندسی مهمه که تو کدوم دانشگاه درس خونده باشی.)درضمن تو همه رشته باید استخدام شی دیگه.

----------


## Navid70

> من از پاییز میخواستم تواین رشته درس بخونم هدف اولم دانشگاه امام صادق بود .منتها نمیخواستم تغییر رشته بدم اصلا به رشته های تجربی علاقه نداشتم هیچ وقت فقط به خاطرپول اومده بودم تو این رشته.اتفاقا تو چندتا تاپیک قبلیمم گفتم هدفم پزشکی نیست.


به خاطر پول نمیان تجربی به خاطر ایندشون میان.
میل خودته ولی اگه پارتی نداری واسه کار اصلا سمت انسانی نرو .اینقدر دانشگاه ازاد داره مدرک رشته های انسانی رو بیرون میده که بازار کارش نابود شده.
هسته اتمم نمیخوای بشکافی که زیاد ازاد و دولتیش فرق نداره.

----------


## _saeed_

> به خاطر پول نمیان تجربی به خاطر ایندشون میان.
> میل خودته ولی اگه پارتی نداری واسه کار اصلا سمت انسانی نرو .اینقدر دانشگاه ازاد داره مدرک رشته های انسانی رو بیرون میده که بازار کارش نابود شده.
> هسته اتمم نمیخوای بشکافی که زیاد ازاد و دولتیش فرق نداره.


چرا داداش فرق داره تو دانشگاه  خوب مثل تهران راحتر جذبت میکن مثل این میمونه که بازیکن تو استقلال وپرسپولیس بازی کنه بیشتر مورد توجه تیمای اروپایی قرار میگره یا تو دسته 1و2 ایران بازی کنه.

----------


## ٍٍE.mr

> اره وقتی دانشگاه ازاد شهر خودت درس بخونی همچین اتفاقاتی پیش میاد.ولی اگه تو دانشگاه تاپ کشور تو این رشته مثل امام صادق ودانشگاه تهران درس بخونی با سر میان دنبالت .حالا نمیدونم قضیه دوتا فامیلتون چیه؟(تو بعضی رشته ها مثل پزشکی مهم نیست از کدوم دانشگاه مدرک بیری ولی تو رشته هایی مثل علوم سیاسی ورشته های مهندسی مهمه که تو کدوم دانشگاه درس خونده باشی.)درضمن تو همه رشته باید استخدام شی دیگه.


اگه این کشور درست حسابی بود براساس مدرک دانشگاه وعلاقه و لیاقت کار میدادن الان وضع مملکت این نبود
من فقط نظرمو گفتم
صلاح کار خویش خسروان دانند
خودتون میدونین

----------


## _saeed_

> اگه این کشور درست حسابی بود براساس مدرک دانشگاه وعلاقه و لیاقت کار میدادن الان وضع مملکت این نبود
> من فقط نظرمو گفتم
> صلاح کار خویش خسروان دانند
> خودتون میدونین


اونطورم که شما فکر میکنین نیست.یه خداییم اون بالا سرهست.من حاظرم درکنار درس کارم کنم ولی تو زمینه ای که دوست دارم درس بخونم.بازم ممنون ازتوصیه هاتون.

----------


## Navid70

> چرا داداش فرق داره تو دانشگاه  خوب مثل تهران راحتر جذبت میکن مثل این میمونه که بازیکن تو استقلال وپرسپولیس بازی کنه بیشتر مورد توجه تیمای اروپایی قرار میگره یا تو دسته 1و2 ایران بازی کنه.


داداش کی گفت فرق نمیکنه؟دانشگاه تهران که رتبه زیر100 میخواد طرف با اون رتبه حقوق و رشته های دیگه رو ول نمیکنه بچسبه به علوم سیاسی!
منطقی فکر کن از خیال بیای بیرون این مملکت رئیس جمهورش رشتش راه سازی بود!ا
رو هوا کسی رو نمیزنن این رشته فقط کار دولتی داره کار دولتیم که میدونی کلا با پارتیه.ته تهشم میری یه جا کارمند میشی با ماهی 1.5 حقوق.
حالا اینا که گفتم میشه با پارتی و رتبه و دانشگاه خوب!خب ملت همینارو میببنن میان تجربی دیگه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Navid70

> اونطورم که شما فکر میکنین نیست.یه خداییم اون بالا سرهست.من حاظرم درکنار درس کارم کنم ولی تو زمینه ای که دوست دارم درس بخونم.بازم ممنون ازتوصیه هاتون.


خخخخخ
ناراحت نشو ولی 3 تا تاپیک زدی گفتی میتونم یا نه هرکی گفت نمیتونی گفتی من به خدا توکل کردم پس میشه!!
مطمئن باش اگه خداییم باشه تو این کارا دخالت نمیکنه!
همین الان کسی 50 میلیون هزینه کنه واسه کلاس خصوصی با اساتید تاپ کشور و کنارش خودشم درس بخونه خیلی شیک رتبه 1 میشه.
پس یا همت داشته باش یا پول

----------


## _saeed_

> خخخخخ
> ناراحت نشو ولی 3 تا تاپیک زدی گفتی میتونم یا نه هرکی گفت نمیتونی گفتی من به خدا توکل کردم پس میشه!!
> مطمئن باش اگه خداییم باشه تو این کارا دخالت نمیکنه!
> همین الان کسی 50 میلیون هزینه کنه واسه کلاس خصوصی با اساتید تاپ کشور و کنارش خودشم درس بخونه خیلی شیک رتبه 1 میشه.
> پس یا همت داشته باش یا پول


خخخخخ 
نارحت نشو ولی شما اگه دعا نویسی برا خودت بنویس که20سالته هنوز اندرخم یه کوچه ای (کنکور)من خواستم درمورد رتبه موردنیازش بهم اطلاعات بدی نه اینکه نصیحتم کنی .وبیای منصرفم کنی من خیلی وقته انتخابمو کردم از بازر کارش اطلاعات داشتم ازقبل.ولی با این حال میخوام برم تو این رشته.اگه ادم بخواد با حرف هرکس نظرش عوض شه که باید کل عمرشو بیکار بمونه چون هرکاری کنی مردم حرف میزنن.خدام بزرگتراز اونیه که تو بخوای درموردش اضحار نظر کنی .والسلام

----------


## Navid70

> خخخخخ 
> نارحت نشو ولی شما اگه دعا نویسی برا خودت بنویس که20سالته هنوز اندرخم یه کوچه ای (کنکور)من خواستم درمورد رتبه موردنیازش بهم اطلاعات بدی نه اینکه نصیحتم کنی .وبیای منصرفم کنی من خیلی وقته انتخابمو کردم از بازر کارش اطلاعات داشتم ازقبل.ولی با این حال میخوام برم تو این رشته.اگه ادم بخواد با حرف هرکس نظرش عوض شه که باید کل عمرشو بیکار بمونه چون هرکاری کنی مردم حرف میزنن.خدام بزرگتراز اونیه که تو بخوای درموردش اضحار نظر کنی .والسلام


خخ
پسر خوب من یک سال پشت کنکور موندم نمیخواد نگران اندر خم من باشی نگران خودت باش که تو 15 روز 4 تا تصمیم مختلف میگیری هنوزم نمیدونی چی کار کنی و دنبال راه فراری همین الان که سردرگمی خودش نشون میده کی اندر خم یک کوچس.
خداتم اگه بزرگه نیاز به دفاع امثال تو نداره.واسه این رشته رتبه زیر 2200 منطقه 2 واسه شهید بهشتی و رتبه زیر 1800 واسه دانشگاه تهران.
در ضمن کسی اینجا نظر میده میخواد تصمیم درست رو بگیری و گرنه به .... نیست که بخواد منصرفت کنه.امیدوارم ناراحت نشی!

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام بچه تو منطقه2 حداکثر تاچه رتبه ای میتونم علوم سیاسی دانشگاه تهران رو بیارم؟ یادانشگاه علامه طباطبایی یا شهیدبهشتی ؟که هرسه تاشون تو  تهران هستند البته هدف اولم دانشگاه امام صادق بود.ولی اونجا رتبه خوب میخواد .کلا هرکسی اطلاعات داره درمورد رتبه موردنیاز این 3 تا دانشگاه داره راهنماییم کنه.تو سایت کانون متاسفانه رشته علوم سیاسی رو نذاشته جز تخمین رتبه .بچه خواهشا خیلی حیاتیه .درمورد رتبه لازم دانشگاه امام صادقم هرکی اطلاعات دقیق داره بگه من شنیدم تا 10000برای مصاحبه دعوت میکنن.به خاطر تاپیکای تکراری قبلیمم ازتون عذرمیخوام.


علوم سیاسی؟!!
مگه مال انسانی نیست!
داریم؟
نمیدونم والا
الان علی جان میاد جواب میده @Skinner

----------


## _saeed_

> خخ
> پسر خوب من یک سال پشت کنکور موندم نمیخواد نگران اندر خم من باشی نگران خودت باش که تو 15 روز 4 تا تصمیم مختلف میگیری هنوزم نمیدونی چی کار کنی و دنبال راه فراری همین الان که سردرگمی خودش نشون میده کی اندر خم یک کوچس.
> خداتم اگه بزرگه نیاز به دفاع امثال تو نداره.واسه این رشته رتبه زیر 2200 منطقه 2 واسه شهید بهشتی و رتبه زیر 1800 واسه دانشگاه تهران.
> در ضمن کسی اینجا نظر میده میخواد تصمیم درست رو بگیری و گرنه به .... نیست که بخواد منصرفت کنه.امیدوارم ناراحت نشی!


اولا اون اماری که دادی واسه رشته انسانیه .دوما من از اول تصمیم این رشته بود مگه من تو اون تاپیکا گفتم که میخوام چی بخونم ؟ برا چی از خودت حرف درمیاری؟ درضمن شما فکر نکم اوضاعت بهترازمن باشه چون معلومه همش تو انجمن داری زاغ سیاه منو امثال من چوب میزنی وامارمو درمیاری؟

----------


## _saeed_

> علوم سیاسی؟!!
> مگه مال انسانی نیست!
> داریم؟
> نمیدونم والا
> الان علی جان میاد جواب میده @Skinner


حتما داریم که سوال پرسیدم

----------


## Mr.Hosein

این که شما دانشگاه ازاد بخونی یا دانشگاه سراسری اونقدر فرقی نداره...
اگه رشتت تو ایران بازده نداشته باشه(که شامل اکثر رشته ها میشه!)نوع دانشگاه تفاوت چندانی نمیکنه...

یکی از اشنایان دور بنده دکترای علوم سیاسی دارن همه ی مقاطعشون هم از دانشگاه های سراسری تهران گرفتن و الان دانشگاه تدریس میکنن با حقوق زیر1200!

به خصوص برای تو که پسر هستی پیشنهاد میکنم تجدید نظر کنی...

----------


## Ali.psy

> سلام بچه تو منطقه2 حداکثر تاچه رتبه ای میتونم علوم سیاسی دانشگاه تهران رو بیارم؟ یادانشگاه علامه طباطبایی یا شهیدبهشتی ؟که هرسه تاشون تو  تهران هستند البته هدف اولم دانشگاه امام صادق بود.ولی اونجا رتبه خوب میخواد .کلا هرکسی اطلاعات داره درمورد رتبه موردنیاز این 3 تا دانشگاه داره راهنماییم کنه.تو سایت کانون متاسفانه رشته علوم سیاسی رو نذاشته جز تخمین رتبه .بچه خواهشا خیلی حیاتیه .درمورد رتبه لازم دانشگاه امام صادقم هرکی اطلاعات دقیق داره بگه من شنیدم تا 10000برای مصاحبه دعوت میکنن.به خاطر تاپیکای تکراری قبلیمم ازتون عذرمیخوام.



سلام دوست عزیز با ارزوی شادکامی و موفقیت همیشگی....


سعید جان حتما توصیه میکنم دقیق بررسی کن بعد راجب علوم سیاسی دانشگاههای دولتی بگو....چرا؟رشته علوم سیاسی بدون هیچ گرایشی که در زیر گروه5 علوم تجربی قرار داره دقت کنی تو دفترچه نوشته گرایش مطالعات امنیتی...نه بدون گرایش...علوم سیاسی رشته علوم سیاسی صرفا شناور نیست و فقط تو دو دانشگاه شناوره یعنی دانشگاه امام صادق و دانشگاه اطلاعات تمام....شما بخوای علوم سیاسی بخونی باید کنکور انسانی شرکت میکردی یا دانشگاه ازاد بدون ازمون بخونی یا این دانشگاههای خاص بخونی که امام صادق اولا تو مصاحبش معدلین کتبی بالای17 دعوت میکنی(طبق تجربه دو دوستم) و پذیرشش واقعا سخته....مثل اطلاعات که اون فوق سخته.....موفق باشی

----------


## Ali.psy

> علوم سیاسی؟!!
> مگه مال انسانی نیست!
> داریم؟
> نمیدونم والا
> الان علی جان میاد جواب میده @Skinner


اره علی جان علوم سیاسی مختص علوم انسانیه بجز دو دانشگاه.....مستقیم علوم سیاسی بخونی از انسانی و ازاد بدون کنکوره

----------


## TRACKER

سلام دوستان
من حدودا 90 درصد امام صادق قبولم چون معدلم خوب بود احتمالا کنکورم بد نباشه مصاحبه هم حله(رشته ریاضی معدل 19.55) 
فقط میخوام بدونم یه نفر با عنوان فارغ التحیصل امام صادق در رشته علوم سیاسی چه جا هایی میتونه استخدام شه؟(لطفا نگید وزارت خارجه و این ها چون خیلی گسترده تر از این حرفاست)خودمم کل نت رو گشتم اگه اطلاعات دارید بدید 
خیلی متشکر از شما
@*Skinner*

----------

